# Soma Juice?



## zanq (Feb 10, 2004)

Anyone running a Soma Juice frame for bikepacking? I would be interested in hearing impressions on their dropout design.

I'm looking for a versatile frame that can easily run gears or SS. I'm considering the Salsa El Mariachi, an On-One Inbred 29er slot dropout, and the Soma Juice. The Soma has a few nicer features than the Inbred and a better price point than the Salsa.

Thanks!


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I ride regularly with a friend who has a Soma Analog. We have done a bit of bikepacking and plan to do more.

I know his is a 26er and not the 29er Juice, but it's a high-quality frame and the dropout design looks great.

The pricepoint is higher than an Inbred, but my friend loves his Analog. He runs a Lefty fork on it and has a Revelate frame bag that fits it well. Will try to get a photo to post.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I will be Doing an overnighter on my juice in 1 weeks. Then ill e doing a 4 day trip. Ill e sure to post thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I never really used it for bikepacking, but I found my Juice a particularly smooth and stable bike--good attributes in a bikepacking rig.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

seat_boy said:


> I never really used it for bikepacking, but I found my Juice a particularly smooth and stable bike--good attributes in a bikepacking rig.


I've got an El Mariachi, my wife has a Juice. If I had to have only one, I'd take the Mariachi in a heartbeat. It's just an all around nicer fabbed and executed frame. Swinger dropouts are solid and a great design.


----------

